

Ask HN: The Difference Between Startup & Side Project? - james-fend

Just a general question; many times I see someone setup a Yahoo store and call it a startup. What's your opinion on where to draw that thin line?
======
Roedou
Forgive me if this is a naive, newbie understanding, but _long term exit
plans_ seem to be something of a key.

If I launch a new business, it's just that - a new business. If it takes off,
it becomes a successful business.

I understood that a 'startup' is implicitly looking for an exit - be it an
acquisition or an IPO.

It's quite possible that you'll launch with a 'startup mentality' and later
realize that this is a business that you want to profit off for a long time,
but I don't think we should overlook the fact that not every small business
which is run online is a startup.

------
maxbrown
Personally, I think that it needs to be at least one person's full time job to
be a legitimate start-up, as opposed to a side project where it may be one or
more persons' part time gig.

------
okstr
I think it is about the type of person running it. It comes down to the
difference between an entrepreneur or a person who likes to tinker with
things.

------
glimcat
Intent to scale.

~~~
proexploit
I agree here. A start-up not related to a dollar value or certain
incorporation, it's a specific intention to start a business.

------
latch
% of total income. If most of your income comes from a project, it's startup.
Otherwise, it's a side project.

------
fezzl
Business model and user acquisition plan.

